#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Leuke verloopjes

## EP Woody

Bij deze leuk verloopje.

Degene die nog meer fun spul heeft. POSTUUUUH <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>



Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Erwin heeft T-4tjes <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Grinnik, 

ik neem aan dat dit een mislukt zelfbouw project is geweest ?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
5Din naar 380, hoe kom je er op, beter nog, hoe kom je er vanaf ?

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## Mr Dj

hoop toch niet dat het bedoelt is voor 380, naar 5 polig din :S

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## dj_lucv

Als je zo'n verloop maakt de andere kant op is het net zo erg, dan ben je ook heel erg gestoord.

Ik zoek een nieuwe geluidsset, iemand nog wat leuks?

----------


## Roeltej

Ik heb internet via het stopcontact:

----------


## -Aart-

De CEE-form is female, het is dus van DIN naar CEE. Ik denk dat het bedoeld is om krachtkabels te testen met een normale kabeltester, b.v. of er niet stiekum een paar fases verwisseld zijn, bij gebruik van motoren.

Overigens lijkt me dat geen beste test.. Dan kun je beter gewoon even kijken of alles nog netjes op de juiste manier stevig vastzit.

[edit]
Nog even een raar verloopkabeltje van mijzelf gescand: 

http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/d...to&PhotoID=713

Van een Martin-RS485-&gt;0-10V converter (8 uitgangen op 2 x 5p DIN) naar een 6ch. analoog dimmerpack. (andere DIN-plug) De laatste twee kanalen gingen nog ergenst anders heen.. <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## showband

Hihi, om het af te maken zou je eigenlijk nog een safety aan die CEE steker moeten fotosjoppen. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## DJ Pim

Een 10 voor Stijn!

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Heb ze niet zelf gemaakt hoor! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Zijn gewoon ergens van internet afgeplukt ...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## speakerfreak

ahh speakon voor de tuinslang aansluiting<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> of is dat helemaal niet zon aansluitng<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## splash

Die Speakon/gardena is zeker om de spreekspoelen te koelen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..::Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers::..

----------


## Arie de W

Het is gewoon een luidspreker signaal  naar water converter

Arie

----------


## -Bart-

Ik zal toch zweren dat dit een tooltje is op je hogedruk boxen op druk te brengen.

----------


## Pino

voor luidsprekers in je zwembad<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -Bart-

Niet echt een _leuk_ verloopje, toch maar ff posten.

Je komt ze toch nog te vaak tegen.

----------


## Dave

Hee, zoiets heb ik laatst ook nog gezien. Had een knipperend indicatielampje op 1 dimmer. Beetje wazige foto, maar toch goed te zien dat 1 fase toch lichtelijk geroosterd was. 


En deze vond ik ook wel orgineel, volgens de zaaleigenaar werd ie nog jaarlijks gebruikt. Ik heb em maar laten liggen:


There's no buisness like showbuisness

----------


## -Aart-

Een _gimzaal_eigenaar dan nog wel .. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Maar volgens mij zwerven er idd nog heel wat van dat soort verboden 63-&gt;2X32 of 32-&gt;3X16 CEE verloopjes en varianten daarop rond. Ik vraag me eigenlijk af of die dingen ooit helemaal zullen uitsterven, blijkbaar gaat het toch nog wel vaak goed .. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## dj_lucv

Vooral die tweede is erg lomp. 
Op die eerste foto, bedoel je het zwarte stukje op de linkse krachtstroomaansluitng?

----------


## FiëstaLj

De 2e zou uiteraard wel kunnen als het een 16A cee was...

maar dat is het niet dus nu issie FAUT! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## Pulse

Ik heb dat eens proberen te maken met een 16A cee
Daar is onmogelijk 3*2.5mm kabel in te krijgen per schroefje.

Dus een deftig verloopje 380V 16A naar 3*16A 220V op die manier zie ik niet echt zitten.

Ik heb dan maar er een witte doos met trekontlasting tussengezet om dat verloopje te maken.

Groeten,
Dieter, D.D.A. Sound & Light

----------


## CyberNBD

Kabeltjes die uit die CEE komen lijken mij sowieso al geen 3*2.5mm² te zijn.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

een verloopje als dit zou ik ook liever in een kastje maken

3x 16A cee naar 1x schuko kan natuurlijk wel prima

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Mmm... Dat soort verloopjes heb ik hier ook liggen. Worden o.a. gebruikt voor videowalling.

http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/v...to&PhotoID=770

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Tsjaa Stijn, toch een iets ander verloopje...

Zal eens even kijken of ik nog wat spannende foto's terug kan vinden.
hebben we ooit eens in duitsland in een theater genomen.

3x Shucko Stekker naar CEE 32A 5 polig.
Die dan vervolgens op een dimmer geprikt werden waar opgeschreven was wat de fase en wat de nul kant van de shucko pennen zou moeten zijn.

Zo lang dat allemaal over 1 kwam werkte alles perfect, maar..........

*Showtechniek*

----------


## dj_lucv

..dat gebeurde niet altijd?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -Bart-



----------


## Controller

> citaat:
> http://worth1000.cachenetworks.com/e...9058ag2E_w.png



Deze is inderdaad leuk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> http://worth1000.cachenetworks.com/e...9058ag2E_w.png
> ...



Kan aan mij liggen, maar dit is toch echt het enige dat ik op mijn scherm krijg:

http://www.worth1000.com/web/file-safe.gif

*Showtechniek.nl*
*Nu ook als I-Mode beschikbaar.
Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## rockmeister

daarom staat er ook 'tsss ctrl+C ctrl+v danmaar!'

----------


## goldsound

Erg veilige aansluiting

----------


## Gast1401081

krijg die ctrl-post niet mee...


wat was mijn allereerste handtekening???

----------


## DJ.T

Met ctrl wordt er bedoeld dat je hem ff moet kopieren en plakken omdat het niet werkt door gewoon op de link te klikken.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Zoiets heb ik in Nederland ook al weleens gezien, was in een nieuwbouwwoning, de eigenaar had dat zelf ingebouwd en kon daar naar eigen zeggen een aggregaat op aansluiten mocht de stroom uitvallen. Hoe hij dat precies in zijn groepenkast geregeld had weet ik niet, maar het idee is wel redelijk dacht ik zo.

Groeten, Joris

**Gao nie, bestao nie **

----------


## DidierB

heb een tijdlang gewerkt bij een klank & lichtfirma (naam laat ik hier even buiten) waar ze ook stroomgroepen hadden. Als de stroom uitviel (panne in het industrieterrein bv) zette een stroomvalschakelaar de hoofdzekering af. Op dat ogenblik kon je dan op een ietwat minder onveilige manier een stroomgroep aansluiten en in werking zetten. Deze werd aangesloten op een 3x125A fiche (female!!) op de muur, die aangesloten was met nogmaals een aparte differentieel vlak na de hoofdschakelaar van de hoofkast. Om de stroomgroep aan te sluiten hadden we dan speciaal een verloop 125A male - male liggen. Is misschien nog altijd niet helemaal verantwoord, maar zeker veiliger dan voornoemde manier, en het moet wel echt een rare dag zijn om net een keuring of zo te krijgen tijdens een stroompanne.


Groeten,


Didier Beghin
Ampli bvba

----------


## driesmees

Is het niet pijnlijk als je daar perongelijk tegen zit?

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Denk niet dat je veel pijn zal voelen als je er goed tegenaanzit...<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Situatie van een aansluiting voor een noodstroomaggegraat komt wel vaker voor... Vind het vreemd dat daar gezien een vorige post 125 A CEE-FORM female voor gebruikt wordt. 125 A female is gewoon leverbaar en zal qua kosten niet veel uitmaken. Een kabeltje male male ceeform vind ik gewoon DOM! 
Het is gewoon niet nodig, en spelen met jezelf kan ook op een leukere manier... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mocht er nog iemand een 125A CEE-FORM male (wall mount) nodig hebben, laat maar horen, ik heb er hier nog een liggen. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Als je je voeding door een magneetschakelaar (Normally Open) laat lopen waarbij de spoel bekrachtigd wordt door de inkomende voeding (van het energiebedrijf), zal deze afvallen als de voedingsspanning wegvalt. Indien je in de inkomende lijn van je noodstroom aansluiting ook een magneetschakelaar (Normally Closed) monteert en de spoel hiervan ook laat bekrachtigen door de inkomende voeding van het energiebedrijf, kan het niet anders zo zijn dat je altijd maar van een van de 2 inkomende kanten spanning kan afnemen. Mocht ineens de spanning van het energiebedrijf terug komen valt automatisch de koppeling naar je noodstroomaansluiting weg.

Moet er wel even bij vertellen dat allebei de voedingen hoofdzekeringen bevatten. 

Het lijkt me trouwens stug dat MAC hier niets over weet te vertellen...?

Groet,



FOX
DFProductions
DanceForest Drive-in shows

Ik heb het gevoel dat ik wordt uitgeschud... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DidierB

wel euh dat van die magneetschakelaars bedoelde ik dus eigenlijk, maar jij legde het beter uit...

en waarom op die manier aansluiten zoals ik heb uitgelegd? Tja, ze zullen de onderdelen gewoon op overschot gehad hebben zeker, dunno... Ik zeg niet dat ik het goedkeur, maar zo was het gewoon.

Op het vorige feestje waar ik eens aan het bouwen was kwam de plaatselijke elektriciteitsboer op me af met een mannelijke CEE63A: "nou dan mag je hiervan je stroom nemen" zei hij, met zijn vingers bijna tegen een fase en er stond wel degelijk stroom op. Heb meneer vriendelijk bedankt en z'n stroomkastje er tussenuit gegooid. Je komt soms wel de vreemdste mensen tegen...


Groeten,


Didier Beghin
Ampli bvba

----------


## Andree

male-male,

Ik heb wel eens gehad dat er in een clubgebouw van een scoutinggroep geen stroom meer was door dat een kabel in de buurt was kapot getrokken. Een sportcompex in de buurt bood de oplossing: een kabel male -male gewoon in twee stopkontacten in de beide panden gedaan en we hadden weer gewoon licht en konden koffie zetten.

Niet helemaal juist maar het werkte toch weer prima.

groet

Andre

----------


## fredjuhh

whehe rare acties hiero boven <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> ik heb hier aleen een gewone randaardde stekker leggen met daaruit 2 snoeren, met daaraan een female stekker, zodat je dus een soort splitser hebt om 2 lampen op 1 WCD aan te sluiten.



nothing more to add

----------


## moderator

Voor de postings hierboven: erg leuk die omschrijvingen maar..........
*&lt;&lt; FOTO FORUM - DIVERSE FOTO's &gt;&gt;*
waarom denk je dat dit een foto album is!

niet babbelen, maar graag plaatjes, fotoos, afbeeldingen!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Sorry Mod, maar zit na een ongeval op m'n werk een beetje gehandicapt thuis... (linkerschouder gekraakt) Met een beetje mazzel hoop ik over een week of 5 weer te kunnen werken... K'zal dan zsm wat fotoo'tjes plaatsen van een kast waarvan ongeveer 3 x 2 kA afgenomen wordt. Tis is wat anders dan de shuco's of de Cee-form's die je hier voorbij ziet vliegen.

Maarre, ik blijf het zoals Maxima ook al omschreef "een beetje dom" vinden om in het sterkstoom gebeuren gebruik te maken van male&gt;male verbindingen... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groet,



FOX
DFProductions
DanceForest Drive-in shows

Ik heb het gevoel dat ik wordt uitgeschud... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Maarre, ik blijf het zoals Maxima ook al omschreef "een beetje dom" vinden om in het sterkstoom gebeuren gebruik te maken van male&gt;male verbindingen...



zo een verbindingen zijn altijd dom. Het is door van die dingen dat er mensen gewond raken of dat er gebouwen, huizen, panden, ... afbranden.





> citaat:Ik heb wel eens gehad dat er in een clubgebouw van een scoutinggroep geen stroom meer was door dat een kabel in de buurt was kapot getrokken. Een sportcompex in de buurt bood de oplossing: een kabel male -male gewoon in twee stopkontacten in de beide panden gedaan en we hadden weer gewoon licht en konden koffie zetten.



 En blijkbaar heeft iedereen die kabels wel ergens liggen; zo van male naar male. Of heb je die eerst moeten maken? Nu ja je moet van de nood een deugt maken 

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## MSSS

lijkt me geen goed idee als iedereen die kabels zomaar heeft liggen en nog gaat gebruiken ook<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

oleole ik heb EV  :Smile:

----------


## driesmees

Ik zou zo'n kabels eerst nog moeten maken, maar met sterkstroom zou ik er niet aan beginnen :S

Dries Mees
.netics Studios

----------


## Mark

> citaat:
> male-male,
> 
> Ik heb wel eens gehad dat er in een clubgebouw van een scoutinggroep geen stroom meer was door dat een kabel in de buurt was kapot getrokken. Een sportcompex in de buurt bood de oplossing: een kabel male -male gewoon in twee stopkontacten in de beide panden gedaan en we hadden weer gewoon licht en konden koffie zetten.
> 
> Niet helemaal juist maar het werkte toch weer prima.



Niet helemaal juist? HELEMAAL niet juist!

Ik neem aan dat je de hoofdschakelaar van de meterkast van de scouting hebt uitgezet... ander krijg je leuke grappen als de spanning er weer opkomt. En anders krijgt de monteur een oplawaaier omdat jij lekker 220 volt op de leiding aan het zetten bent!

Ik zou het in iedergeval niet durven.

Mark

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:  ...stug dat MAC hier....



heb ik wel. 
Ten strengste verboden, op ( zoals gememoreerd..) straffe van dood en verderf. Ook die terugvoeding van het Net : doe je inderdaad met relais, met allerlei bewakingen erop. Zoniet : schakelaar omdraaien en vroeg naar huis.

wat was mijn allereerste handtekening???

----------


## Dj Cross

weer een leuk verloopje, in elkaar geknutseld op Next Heroes 0.1 (2-dance) afgelopen weekend.

----------


## Mathijs

waazig. je speakers via Shuko?

----------


## CyberNBD

Lag daar wat zooi, waaronder dat stukkie kabel en dat blokje, dus we dachten.. he daar is wat leuks voor te bakken voor op het forum.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

leuk......

Doet mij spontaan denken aan de volgende verloopjes:

MiniJack naar Powerlock
ACL barretjes via SCART
En dan natuurlijk de roadie-equivalent van de bekende reisstekker: koppelt
alles aan alles  :Wink: 

Zodra ik foto's heb zal ik ze posten  :Wink:

----------


## Dave

> citaat:_Geplaatst door par-av.nl_
> En dan natuurlijk de roadie-equivalent van de bekende reisstekker: koppelt
> alles aan alles



Bedoel je daar Universele stekkers (R) mee? Oftewel kroonsteentjes. Verbinden alles aan alles inderdaad :Big Grin:

----------


## SP-Audio

tegen lastige internet gebruikers :P

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dave_
> 
> 
> 
> Bedoel je daar Universele stekkers (R) mee? Oftewel kroonsteentjes. Verbinden alles aan alles inderdaad



Nee, kroonsteentjes zouden veel te veilig zijn  :Wink: .
Ik dacht zelf meer aan een echte reisstekker: koppelt schuko aan xlr, cee, powercon, minijack, utp, harting e.d. [8D]

----------


## jurjen_barel

SP-Audio...

Dat ziet eruit als een fabriekskabel, of zie ik dat verkeerd?
Lijkt me dat er weinig fabrikanten zijn die dit leveren

Mzzl,
Jurjen

----------


## SP-Audio

nou en of...

er zijn veeel lastige internet gebruikers. makkelijk uit te schakelen zo.

mzzls, SP-Audio

----------


## driesmees

Dat is wel een kabel voor het zogenaamde "netwerk-over-220", er is ook een drijfkrachtversie beschikbaar :Big Grin:

----------


## Klaaske

ach joh, 220v internet is alweer uit....
Internet over de Gaskabel  :Big Grin: 
http://gasema.cjb.net/  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## B-Rental

ja en dan zeker een sticker op je comp, verboden te roken......hehehehe

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Andree_
> 
> male-male,
> 
> Ik heb wel eens gehad dat er in een clubgebouw van een scoutinggroep geen stroom meer was door dat een kabel in de buurt was kapot getrokken. Een sportcompex in de buurt bood de oplossing: een kabel male -male gewoon in twee stopkontacten in de beide panden gedaan en we hadden weer gewoon licht en konden koffie zetten.
> 
> Niet helemaal juist maar het werkte toch weer prima.
> 
> groet
> ...



knetter stapel gestoord om zoiets te doen, :Frown: 
enig idee wat er kon gebeuren[V]

----------


## mp3joeri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> 
> ach joh, 220v internet is alweer uit....
> Internet over de Gaskabel 
> http://gasema.cjb.net/



Wat voor driver zou je hier toch voor nodig hebben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Klaaske

Gasema.ini natuurlijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronny

loooool :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj_lucv

Het is jammer dat die site er niet zo profi uit ziet anders hadden er nog best wel wat noobs geweest die zich aan zouden melden.

----------


## Klaaske

Ja haha welk provider heeft nu een gastenboek/forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> 
> 
> ...



K hoop nie da als je m ff nie nodig hebt, die driver op een waakvlam gaat staan  :Big Grin: 
Of staat ie dan gewoon op een laag pitje (van een gasfornuis) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:...
> 			
> 		
> ...



ik hoop wel dat je processor niet uitbrand  :Big Grin:

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SP-Audio_
> 
> nou en of...
> 
> er zijn veeel lastige internet gebruikers. makkelijk uit te schakelen zo.
> 
> mzzls, SP-Audio



En als ze te veel bandbreedte verpillen, dan kan je ze een beetje dimme hé  :Wink:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

En de nieuwe naam voor internetcafé wordt nu zeker 'gaskamer'? [} :Smile: ]

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door keenoncoolstuff_
> 
> En de nieuwe naam voor internetcafé wordt nu zeker 'gaskamer'? [}]



 :Big Grin:

----------


## DidierB

en ipv bandbreedte spreken we dan van brandbreedte zeker?  :Big Grin: 


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dit is natuurlijk dé manier voor mensen met zowel een internet- als een rookverslaving, om met één van de twee te stoppen [^]

----------


## Michael

Met zo'n explosief snelle verbindingen is de keuze toch snel gemaakt.[8D]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:Met zo'n explosief snelle verbindingen is de keuze toch snel gemaakt.[8D]



Je wordt ook explosief snel op de vingers getikt als je toch nog een sigaretje opsteekt [B)][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

LOL

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Met zo'n explosief snelle verbindingen is de keuze toch snel gemaakt.[8D]
> ...



niet enkel op de vingers hoor  :Wink: 
en getikt?[} :Smile: ]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Laten we gewoon zeggen: da doe je dan nie nog es  :Big Grin:

----------


## voederbietel

ik zag laatst een verloopje shucko--> speakon met de uitleg dat de powercon op was en hadden ze dus een speakon inbouwbus in een versterkerrack gezet  :EEK!:  
ik vond ze zowiezo niet zo snugger dus liet ik ze maar hun gang gaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
(dat waren echte hobbyboeren

----------


## Outline

Of ACL's met Speakon 8p...

----------


## ikke1234

ik heb ook nog een leuke  :Smile:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> ik heb ook nog een leuke



Ben benieuwt of de mac 250 dan nog last heeft van een 'opgeblazen gevoel' :Big Grin:  

Mhhhmmm, toch maar weer eens Activia gaan voeren aan mijn mac's :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ikke1234

> Ben benieuwt of de mac 250 dan nog last heeft van een 'opgeblazen gevoel' 
> 
> Mhhhmmm, toch maar weer eens Activia gaan voeren aan mijn mac's



whahahahahaha
ze zullen geen opgeblazen gevoel hebben ( als ze nog gevoel hebben  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: )

wil iemand dit testen???  :Smile: 
je mag het verloopje komen halen  :Smile: 
kwil hem wel terug  :Smile:  ( de krachtstroomkoppeling ben ik aardig van verschoten van prijs ... 63A...185...:s)

greetz niek
 :Smile:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> whahahahahaha
> ze zullen geen opgeblazen gevoel hebben ( als ze nog gevoel hebben )
> 
> wil iemand dit testen??? 
> je mag het verloopje komen halen 
> kwil hem wel terug  ( de krachtstroomkoppeling ben ik aardig van verschoten van prijs ... 63A...185...:s)
> 
> greetz niek



Heb je wel een dure krachtstekker dan
maar neen, mijn mac's zijn niet voor experimenten :Big Grin: 
 Probeer het eens bij een goedkopen phantom microfoon, kijken of hij i.p.v. 48 volt ook 380 volt kan hebben :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke1234

ik heb overlaatst gekeken in de winkel en daar stonden ze aan 185€ maar deze komt van de oud ijzer handelaar; heb m gekregen... das n mooi prijsje niet ?




> Probeer het eens bij een goedkopen phantom microfoon, kijken of hij i.p.v. 48 volt ook 380 volt kan hebben



 das maar 2 cijfertjes verschil ....
enne ... lever jij de micro dan ? moet geen phantom zijn hoor  :Smile:  ...

greetz

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> ik heb overlaatst gekeken in de winkel en daar stonden ze aan 185 maar deze komt van de oud ijzer handelaar; heb m gekregen... das n mooi prijsje niet ?
> das maar 2 cijfertjes verschil ....
> enne ... lever jij de micro dan ? moet geen phantom zijn hoor  ...
> 
> greetz



Ik heb nog een behringer mic liggen, stuur ik sow op :Big Grin:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

En filmpjes van het voorval natuurlijk online zetten he :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke1234

> Ik heb nog een behringer mic liggen, stuur ik sow op



wil ik mijn adres doormailen dan ?  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJP-BIM

heren, 

kijken we wel uit, voordat er gekke ongelukken gebeuren ...

 :Wink:

----------


## Watt Xtra

brainiac op het forum in Nederland!!

----------


## Jeroen

> mvg,
> 
> 
> Stijn Vanstiphout,
> SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
> België
> 
> Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN



 
Heb je hier ook een schema van?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Ik ben de trotse bezitter van een processor gestuurde PA! Een AMD 455 Mhz!



Groeten Hugo

----------


## Baszza91

Ik was vandaag mijn 220 snoeren aan het fabrieken toen ik opeens aan dit topic dacht. En ik dacht laat ik maar een leuk verloopje schieten. Het is niet echt een verloopje, maar wel super handig voor de vervelende luisteraar :Big Grin:   :EEK!: . Ik ga het zelf niet proberen, daar heb ik het lef niet voor als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel. 



Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## showband

Kun je horen of de fase van het lichtnet goed is  :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Kun je horen of de fase van het lichtnet goed is



Nee dat doe je met een shucko-stethoscoop!  :Big Grin: 


Groeten Hugo

----------


## @lex

Beste mensen,

Helaas zonder foto, maar volgens mij wel leuk genoeg:

Heb op mijn middelbare school verhaal gehoord van een drive-in die zelfgemaakte kasten had voorzien van Schuko-aansluitingen. Met andere woorden: stekkers aan de kast. Een jongen die die dag meehielp met die drive-in dacht dat het om powered kasten ging en sloot een top en twee subs van PA links aan op een verdeelblokje... en stak de stekker van dat blokje vervolgens in de muur.

Jammer dat ik dit verhaal 'van-horen-zeggen' heb om de volgende twee redenen:

Weet niet of het een fabeltje of echt is

en nog belangrijker:

Had graag eens een 50Hz krachtstroom-PA gehoord (voor zolang als dat natuurlijk duurt...)

iemand ervaring?

groeten, @lex

----------


## Kilian

> Beste mensen,
> 
> Helaas zonder foto, maar volgens mij wel leuk genoeg:
> 
> Heb op mijn middelbare school verhaal gehoord van een drive-in die zelfgemaakte kasten had voorzien van Schuko-aansluitingen. Met andere woorden: stekkers aan de kast. Een jongen die die dag meehielp met die drive-in dacht dat het om powered kasten ging en sloot een top en twee subs van PA links aan op een verdeelblokje... en stak de stekker van dat blokje vervolgens in de muur.
> 
> Jammer dat ik dit verhaal 'van-horen-zeggen' heb om de volgende twee redenen:
> 
> Weet niet of het een fabeltje of echt is
> ...



Was laatst iemand en die had het over conus schieten. Zelfde idee.

----------


## DJ nn

> Ik was vandaag mijn 220 snoeren aan het fabrieken toen ik opeens aan dit topic dacht. En ik dacht laat ik maar een leuk verloopje schieten. Het is niet echt een verloopje, maar wel super handig voor de vervelende luisteraar . Ik ga het zelf niet proberen, daar heb ik het lef niet voor als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel. 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



 
Dopjes van creative  :Stick Out Tongue:  heb ik ook  :Stick Out Tongue:  werken liever met een MP3-speler (is ongeveer even groot)

en het verhaal van de 230-speakers ...
Ik kan me dit best inbeelden als zou ik dan zeer duidelijk een label hangen aan de stekker ... (en nee ik zou nooit shucko's eraanhangen !!! maar het is een verinderstelling)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Funkmaster

> Beste mensen,
> 
> Helaas zonder foto, maar volgens mij wel leuk genoeg:
> 
> Heb op mijn middelbare school verhaal gehoord van een drive-in die zelfgemaakte kasten had voorzien van Schuko-aansluitingen. Met andere woorden: stekkers aan de kast. Een jongen die die dag meehielp met die drive-in dacht dat het om powered kasten ging en sloot een top en twee subs van PA links aan op een verdeelblokje... en stak de stekker van dat blokje vervolgens in de muur.
> 
> Jammer dat ik dit verhaal 'van-horen-zeggen' heb om de volgende twee redenen:
> 
> Weet niet of het een fabeltje of echt is
> ...



doet me denken aan een gelijkaardig verhaal op mijn school van het middelbaar waar speakers ook met een XLR aangesloten werden. In de muur komen dan vier fem. xlr voor mic's en twee male voor speakers. Iemand had er daar twee in doorgelust en toen alles aanstond kreeg een van de microfoon ingangen een 400-tal wat op zn bord... Liep nou niet direct mooi af...

Het eerste verloopje (cinch - verdeelblokje) heb ik ook wel eens zien gebruikt worden in omgekeerde versie: shucko naar drie banaanstekkertjes

----------


## GoTMoRe

> doet me denken aan een gelijkaardig verhaal op mijn school van het middelbaar waar speakers ook met een XLR aangesloten werden. In de muur komen dan vier fem. xlr voor mic's en twee male voor speakers. Iemand had er daar twee in doorgelust en toen alles aanstond kreeg een van de microfoon ingangen een 400-tal wat op zn bord... Liep nou niet direct mooi af...
> 
> Het eerste verloopje (cinch - verdeelblokje) heb ik ook wel eens zien gebruikt worden in omgekeerde versie: shucko naar drie banaanstekkertjes



Hoe liep het af dan? :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Upgrading your system

een koortslip zal hij of zij wel nooit meer krijgen.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Beste mensen,
> 
> Helaas zonder foto, maar volgens mij wel leuk genoeg:
> 
> Heb op mijn middelbare school verhaal gehoord van een drive-in die zelfgemaakte kasten had voorzien van Schuko-aansluitingen. Met andere woorden: stekkers aan de kast. Een jongen die die dag meehielp met die drive-in dacht dat het om powered kasten ging en sloot een top en twee subs van PA links aan op een verdeelblokje... en stak de stekker van dat blokje vervolgens in de muur.
> 
> Jammer dat ik dit verhaal 'van-horen-zeggen' heb om de volgende twee redenen:
> 
> Weet niet of het een fabeltje of echt is
> ...



Vroeger was dit 'vrij' normaal om speakers zo aan te sluiten, zag laatst ook bij de lokale PA-boer een setje oude (WEL professionele) speakers staan die  kabels met shucko verlopen hadden...

Vader van een van mijn vrienden waar ik met L&G mee bezig ben, had vroeger ook een drive-inn showtje met speakers met shucko's... Speakers stonden een keer bij zijn zus op de kamer, die wel zin had in een muziekje, en dacht dat ze daarvoor de stekkers in het stopkontact moest steken.... Ze kreeg idd even héél veel geluid...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Groeten Hugo

----------

